# New Video - Blonde Ambition



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

Gotta love those blondes...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice, I've killed a few of those blonds over the years. Keep the video's coming.

xdeano


----------

